# Samsung 48H5500 48 inches OR Panasonic Viera TH-50AS610D 50 inches - ADVICE NEEDED!



## aditya5singh (Oct 12, 2014)

I decided to buy a new LED TV this festival season.
I narrowed down my choices to the Samsung 48H5500 48 inches OR Panasonic Viera TH-50AS610D 50 inches.
My main usage would be watching HD or Full HD Movies and TV Shows.
So, which of the above televisions would be better in regards to picture quality, smooth cinematic quality reproduction, contrast, colors, brightness etc ?
Also, please mention if you know of a better LED Panel within the range of Rs, 75,000.
Thanks!


----------



## mohit9206 (Oct 15, 2014)

Both are very good TVs.You could also consider Sony Bravia KLV-48R482B.


----------



## Minion (Oct 15, 2014)

aditya5singh said:


> I decided to buy a new LED TV this festival season.
> I narrowed down my choices to the Samsung 48H5500 48 inches OR Panasonic Viera TH-50AS610D 50 inches.
> My main usage would be watching HD or Full HD Movies and TV Shows.
> So, which of the above televisions would be better in regards to picture quality, smooth cinematic quality reproduction, contrast, colors, brightness etc ?
> ...



Your budget?


----------



## mitraark (Oct 24, 2014)

Minion said:


> Your budget?



75,000 I guess.

Saw the Panasonic 610D on display last week, picture quality looked really , really good. Vague, I know, but people usually go with Sony Samsung LG TVs, Panasonic could easily rival all of their models.


----------



## gamefreak4770k (Oct 24, 2014)

I'd suggest don't go for Samsung...

i was about to buy but at demo i saw some judder and then later on came to know about that it doesn't have 24p feature.

go for Sony. It doesn't have 178 viewing angles....its around 90 i guess... but better picture quality than ips panels


----------

